# Contollers for tjets



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I just picked up a few used Parma 4 ohm controllers from a hobbyshop for $5.00 each. Will they work for a tyco home set? I can use either standard power packs or the x2 power packs. And was 5 bucks a good deal? they are/were used for the rental 1/24th scale track.

thanks for any info guys.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

$5 each was a great deal. 
You're gonna need something closer to a 45ohm for Tycos on a home track, with either power pack.

4ohm is a great HO drag racing controller.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Check the resistors,odds are they be bit hairy for HO,if the controllers came off a 1/24th track.

At 5 bucks each,you got a pretty decent deal,and even if they need resistors they're still a good deal:thumbsup:
Rick


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

Just use them for parts...they will be basically an on off switch for anything but high po motors in larger scales...or drag racing in any scale. Pull the resistors and get yourself a $20 Nitro resistor and you will have a nice setup for tjets. Or, get a 60 ohm resistor and use it for 440X2 and other cars. Even a 35 ohm may be good as well. But the old tjets and non-mag AFX definitely prefer the higher ohms...


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

What Super8man said. Hard to beat a 120 ohm nitro for T-Jets.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

sethndaddy said:


> I just picked up a few used Parma 4 ohm controllers from a hobbyshop for $5.00 each. Will they work for a tyco home set? I can use either standard power packs or the x2 power packs. And was 5 bucks a good deal? they are/were used for the rental 1/24th scale track.
> 
> thanks for any info guys.


see if anyone w/ trade u 4 90 ohm'rs 4 T-jets....
u can buy NEW 90 ohm parma econo controls 4 about $20 ea.
ParkLane Hobbies, and OTHERs here on HT carry em ;-)
Just DON'T trust; "Bubba 123"... he'll rip ya's blind 

i'm using 2 - 90's on my eldon 1/32... 35ohm's w/ work better...
BUT i can tell a day/night difference in performance/control :thumbsup:

need 2 get 2 more 90's fer me 4laner HO tracks..
& a pair of 35's fer me 1/32's & do it right :freak:

BUT @ $5 ea... if they r in good-condition, U did GREAT in my book ;-)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

$ 5.00 each! Truly a great deal. What sort of voltage do you run on your track? The voltage might change what ohms to shoot for.

Do you have pictures? Do they have any more controllers? Inquiring minds want to see! 

Tom


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

swamibob said:


> $ 5.00 each! Truly a great deal. What sort of voltage do you run on your track? The voltage might change what ohms to shoot for.
> 
> Do you have pictures? Do they have any more controllers? Inquiring minds want to see!
> 
> Tom


I just use the stock tyco power pack, I also have the x2 power packs to use if I want or need too.
I think there was a few more controllers my brother got 4 and our buddy got 4 also, there may have been 3 or 4 more used. and there was a rack full of new ones, I didn't ask the price cuz the used ones where so good.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

5 bucks each


----------



## theking43 (May 1, 2012)

For under $10/ea, it's cheap and easy to re-fit the controllers with 90 ohm resistors. I have (4) economy controllers I did this way. Works great.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

sethndaddy said:


> I just use the stock tyco power pack, I also have the x2 power packs to use if I want or need too.
> I think there was a few more controllers my brother got 4 and our buddy got 4 also, there may have been 3 or 4 more used. and there was a rack full of new ones, I didn't ask the price cuz the used ones where so good.


If there are more used ones available, and they the turbo style (like the ones in the picture) I'll pay $ 10.00 each for them. I use those bodies to build electronic controllers. :thumbsup:

Tom


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Man you got a smoking deal on Parma Turbo's,it was a good deal when we thought they were the old Parma Econo,getting Turbo's for that price is a find:thumbsup:

Go back and get the rest if they're all that price,they'res a few guys who would probably buy them off you for a profit into your pocket:thumbsup:.

They're worth alot more money then a Parma Econo,keep that in mind if you do sell them

The high wear item is the wiper button,it's available through a few vendors,but Wizzard i know for sure carries parts for the Turbo controllers.
If they haven't already been upgraded you can put bearings in the triggers of them,helps smooth the trigger feel out a bit.
There's also differant trigger springs available to fine tune the trigger pull to your tastes.

http://www.wizzardho.com/Main.htm


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Hey AJ. Are these the controllers your looking for? I have 4 of them, all used. and 4 new resisters, 2 are 15 ohm-double #314-m, 2 are 20 ohm-double #314-n.

4 used controllers, 4 new resisters. pm me an offer or trade stuff.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hornet said:


> Man you got a smoking deal on Parma Turbo's,it was a good deal when we thought they were the old Parma Econo,getting Turbo's for that price is a find:thumbsup:
> 
> (snip)


Ditto! Here I was thinking 5 bucks was a pretty good deal for Econos. But for Turbos? SCORE!

--rick


----------

